# Name badges



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

At the Christmas party, Texgal came up with a good idea for us to get Michael and Shane to make us name badges with their laser cutter. I think it was Michael that mentioned that we could also have our avatars on there and/or the DFWAPC logo. We could put aquaticplantcentral.com our name and screen names on there also.

What do you guys think? I'm willing to dish out a couple bucks for these.. also do we have any ideas on colors or formats if we are going to make these?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

HI, I'm Phil! :wave:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Boy that sounds pretty fancy smancy! I think BrightyK was also in that conversation. Wonder if Michael and Shane were just kidding?....

I don't know if Phil gets one, because he wasn't there... He put his relocation needs over us... Can you imagine that?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I had to get here some how to make sure I could be at more than one meeting.  Besides, you felt it necessary to skip the November meeting, which I *was* at.


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep. I think it's a good idea. I'd pay for one.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

So! 

Every member of the club gets a badge? And brings it to the meeting? Is that the idea?

I'm all up for it. We have done that maybe 2 times in the last 5 years with stickers. 

If we all have badges I will not have to pull my old trick any more - introduce people to each other just to hear them saying their names so I remember them! Smart, eh?

So how do we go best about doing the badges? Real name and internet name is a must I think. Avatar I don't know - how is a picture going to look engraved on some fancy material?

--Nikolay


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey guys and gals! I don't mean to interrupt, but have you considered doing a club "card" that could double as a name badge? A couple groups in Houston did swipable cards (like credit cards) that had each members info (join date, dues, officer/member, etc... ) on the swipe strip and they use these to get discounts at local shops (the participating shops at least).


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

@Daves post...

That's cool if we could do it, I just don't know how many retailers would be on board and if it would be worth it. Houston has many more and better aquarium stores than Dallas.

I know we can get thin acrylic that they can etch and we could glue pins to the back with tank silicon (to be true to the aquarium-ness of it all)... and that might be what four-five bucks? 

I wonder how much the credit-card types cost them?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'd get in touch with Marc Levenson over at DFWMAS. They do their membership cards on credit card blanks. It's not swipable, but it's durable and has a little punch-out for a neckstrap. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Are we getting fancy here? One neat thing about the acrylic thing is that Mike and Shane can do them. That way when new people join it won't be a big deal to get a tag done. We could do one or 10. I think if we try the Credit Card thing they might have a minimum order.

I think just real names and screen names work well. Avatars, while nice are a bigger deal for them to do, I think.. (like I really know...) Also if you were to change your Avatar then your name badge would be wrong. 

Course we haven't heard here from Mike or Shane.... Were you guys kidding?...


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

No, we can do it. Not hard at all. Biggest question is what you want on it...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe we could do something like this. You have to imagine it with a border.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Can I have







on mine?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Phil Edwards said:


> Can I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Phil..........is there something you would like to share with the group????*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, I'm secretly Patrick Swazey.


----------

